
The next era of human progress: what lies behind the global new cities epidemic? - molteanu
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jul/08/the-next-era-of-human-progress-what-lies-behind-the-global-new-cities-epidemic
======
synack
Reminds me of the burbclaves in Snow Crash.

